# Got One!



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)

After a year or so of mulling over what will be my first "grail" I came across this watch on ebay and finally pulled the trigger for $650. I'm guessing I got a good deal? Although that's a lot for me being a college student, I'm glad I went with Muhle instead of paying even more for a Ball, Sinn, or Damasko. Now to read up on the company's history while I wait for it to arrive...


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Assuming the watch is in sound working and cosmetic order, that's a very good deal. I think retail is around $1600. Muhle makes some excellent watches.


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay  it's suppose to be! There is also a black 29er big on ebay for about the same price point, but I decided to go with this one, not sure which would have been the better bang for my buck.


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice. It will be good to see some close up and wrist photos once it arrives.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, more pictures please.


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow. Great looking on your wrist. At times like this I sort of regret selling my old Terrasport II white dial model. A minor detail I like about Muhle is that they only use AR coating on the inside of the sapphire crystals, so no worries about smudging or scratching exterior AR. I also like the cool rotor design. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)

dhtjr said:


> Wow. Great looking on your wrist. At times like this I sort of regret selling my old Terrasport II white dial model. A minor detail I like about Muhle is that they only use AR coating on the inside of the sapphire crystals, so no worries about smudging or scratching exterior AR. I also like the cool rotor design. Enjoy your new watch.


Thanks b-) it's bigger than I expected, but I think I can pull it off. Yeah I wouldn't want AR on the outside either. I wasn't aware that it was only on the inside, but I had my suspicions. Pretty awesome choice for my first Swiss automatic. There's a lack of watches at this price point. You have your Hamiltons around 500 then your Balls and Sinns a little bit out of my range. Or maybe I just got lucky bidding.


----------



## BrazenC5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice pickup!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks damn good on you! Is that the 44mm version?


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)

JayVeeez said:


> Looks damn good on you! Is that the 44mm version?


thanks! yeah 44mm just measured. i guess thats why its so big lol. i wear it to bed now even, its pretty comfortable on my thick firm leather strap, made by Cloverstraps


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Great watch, looks good on your wrist. Muhle is a very underrated brand, at least here in the US.


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Congratulations on the purchase! Now for the next grail watch, eh?


----------



## Lytton (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice. looks like a ~45mm-46mm


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations! It's an outstanding watch and looks great.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I really like that creamy white dial as opposed to the generic eggshell white that's prevalent. Great choice of a Muhle!


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)

me too, it matches well with a lot of different colors of leather and stitching. i've seen a couple negative comments about the white date window, but i don't mind it because it matches the white lume on the hands. i'd probably agree if i saw it, but it's a small detail


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lukas Frey said:


> me too, it matches well with a lot of different colors of leather and stitching. i've seen a couple negative comments about the white date window, but i don't mind it because it matches the white lume on the hands. i'd probably agree if i saw it, but it's a small detail


Could wear that one anywhere..Muhle are precision...enjoy it mate


----------

